# installing a headlight bulb 2003 pathfinder



## nterrett (Jul 15, 2006)

Ok - a dumb question. I need to replace the headlight bulb in my 03 Pathfinder - can't get the flippin old bulb out from behind... does is turn as in a "bayonet" connector - is it friction fit? - the air filter is up close (driver side) so not much hand room.

thx :newbie:


----------



## BrianMD71 (Aug 2, 2006)

Once you've taken the rubber boot thingy off, there is a retaining clip that you have to unhook and then the bulb comes straight out. If you feel around back there you should feel the clip on either side of the bulb.


----------



## nterrett (Jul 15, 2006)

Perfect - got it out - wasn't expecting the clip. thanks very much Brian.


----------

